#ubuntu-at 2011-08-02
<PatrickBic> is hier wer aktiv? :)
<mythos> glaub kaum
<mythos> :o
<PatrickBic> mythos, kennst du dich mit gtk/x-programmierung/usability aus ... ich brauch literatur tipps dazu?
<PatrickBic> prog seit jahren mit gtk aber wegen literatur is halt
<mythos> äh, leider nein ^^"
<PatrickBic> meh :(
<mythos> <-- hat nur ein kleines gtk1 programm geschrieben
<mythos> *bisher
<PatrickBic> ich les halt seit jahren nur online-dokus, API's und so
<PatrickBic> und fuer'd bakk arbeit brauch ich buch-quellen :(
<mythos> joah, gibt es was anderes?
<PatrickBic> wie meinst?
<mythos> seh den sinn nicht... nur weil es auf papier gedruckt wurde, heißt es ja nicht, dass der inhalt dadurch besser wird
<PatrickBic> das nicht
<PatrickBic> aber sinn-maeßig steht da "kein wiki"
<PatrickBic> daraus schließ ich das sie eher handfeste quellen wollen
<mythos> also die apidoc von gtk ist doch die primärquelle ^^
 * PatrickBic proggt mit gtkmm
<PatrickBic> falls du das kennst
<mythos> jaja, türlich
<PatrickBic> hab damit scho mei diplomarbeit gschrieben :)
<mythos> nice =)
<PatrickBic> <- bakk arbeit
<PatrickBic> window manager fuer X mit gtkmm
<PatrickBic> optimiert auf touch, mit austesten von div. konzepten (gesten usw)
<mythos> aber naja, wenn du ein buch brauchst, nimm halt irgendeines und nutz dennoch hauptsächlich die online verfügbare literatur ^^"
<PatrickBic> naja.. aber es sollte das was ich da schreib auch irgendwie drin stehen ;)
<PatrickBic> sonst isi es als quellen fuern arsch
<PatrickBic> xD
<mythos> komplett neuer wm oder basiert er auf einem?
<PatrickBic> neu
<mythos> =3
<PatrickBic> is mein eigenes wunschthema :)
<PatrickBic> selbst vorgeschlagen und gekriegt
<mythos> hoffe für die, dass du die wmhints richtig und vollständig implementiert hast =P
<mythos> *dich
<PatrickBic> ich fange damit grad an ;)
<PatrickBic> hab schon mit gtkmm gearbeitet, schonmal nen simplem WM gmacht und so
<PatrickBic> aber noch nix derart großes und so gesamtes =) (also mit gtk/x)
<mythos> <-- musste icewm für die gui eines thinclient-oses umschreiben
<PatrickBic> ich halt mich mal an twm, awm und derartiges
<mythos> freu mich, von deinem projekt irgendwann mal zu lesen ^^"
<PatrickBic> und plane zuerst ICCCM
<PatrickBic> nur straeube ich mich davor den WM zu threaden
<PatrickBic> bbs
<mythos> wie kommt man eigentlich darauf?
<mythos> gibt es nicht genug wms? ^^"
<mythos> eigentlich will man ja alles, was mit x zu tun hat, nicht wirklich anfassen :o
<PatrickBic> mythos, hab aus langeweile und interesse auch schon einfach so nen WM gecodet
<PatrickBic> oder nen bootloader oder nen kernel
<PatrickBic> mich interessiert sowas einfach
<mythos> kk
<PatrickBic> und nu is mein installier-usb stick fertig
<PatrickBic> mal windows weg machen :)
<PatrickBic> bis in ca 30-45 min unter ubuntu =)
<mythos> cu ^^
<PatrickBic> so
<mythos> wb
<PatrickBic> ty
 * PatrickBic setzt grad alles auf fuer x-dev :)
<PatrickBic> 4gb swap reichen eh immer noch oder?
<mythos> ich würde alles in einem nested xserver programmieren ^^"
<PatrickBic> hab ich eh vor
<mythos> swap-größe kommt auf deine ramgröße an
<PatrickBic> ram = swap
<mythos> joah, sollte reichen für hibernate
<PatrickBic> Xephyr is a kdrive based X Server which targets a window on a host X Server as its framebuffer. Unlike Xnest it supports modern X extensions ( even if host server doesn't ) such as Composite, Damage, randr etc (no GLX support now).
<mythos> ja, natürlich xephyr ^^
<PatrickBic> damit hab ich auch gearbeitet :)
<mythos> xephyr ist echt nice... setzen paar krankenhäuser ein, um hpux-applikationen zu starten
<PatrickBic> 14min, xephyr laeuft und erste version steht :)
<PatrickBic> es kann beginnen :)
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-03
<PatrickBic> hi Rhonda
<Rhonda> hoy
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-04
<anginsan> hi ;)
<PatrickBic> servus der herr/die dame
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-07
<mythos> moin
<wpl> Nach Upgrade von Ubuntu auf die neue Version, ist die Verbindung zum Internet sehr langsam. Das resolven von bspw. www.google.com dauert 2 Minuten. Auch nach vielen Recherchen konnte ich das Problem nicht beheben.
<mythos> hmm... lass mich mal überlegen, wpl
<mythos> kabel oder wlan?
<wpl> kabel
<wpl> ich habe zuerst auf falsche DNS-Einstellungen getippt
<mythos> und du nutzt jetzt 11.04?
<mythos> nameserver 8.8.4.4 hast schon mal probiert? ^^"
<wpl> ich bin leider gerade nicht am System, wäre also nur für einen Tipp in eine gewisse Richtung dankbar. Ubuntu hat die neue Launch-bar, ich kenne die Versionsnummer nicht auswendig.
<wpl> Ich habe IPv6 deaktiviert, und als DNS-Server OpenDNS eingestellt, ohne Erfolg.
<mythos> also opendns ist ja nicht gerade berühmt für seine schnelles auflösen
<mythos> hast du sonst noch netzwerkprobleme beobachten können?
<wpl> Ok :) Sie behaupten aber anderes.
<mythos> deswegen habe ich ja als nameserver mal den von google vorgeschlagen (8.8.4.4)
<wpl> Ich habe am selben Rechner Windows installiert, ebenfalls mit OpenDNS. Dort klappt die Namensauflösung fehlerfrei.
<mythos> das beantwortet meine frage nicht
<wpl> mythos: Nein, den Google-Nameserver habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Das könnte ich versuchen.
<mythos> nuja, wenn du mal beim rechner sitzt, bräuchte man zumindest mal die ausgabe von /var/log/messages /var/log/kernlog dmesg(befehl), ethtool -i eth0 bzw ethtool eth0
<mythos> ich wollte wissen, ob du noch andere probleme mit dem netzerk beobachten konntest... ^^"
<wpl> ok, danke, werde mir die logs zu Gemüte führen. Nein, von anderen Netzwerkproblemen kann ich nicht berichten.
<mythos> wenn du nichts findest, meldest dich halt wieder
<mythos> ich verbringe fast den ganzen tag damit, linux-probleme zu lösen, da wird man deines wohl auch gelöst bekommen
<wpl> Ja. Danke sehr, für die späte Info :)
<mythos> np =)
<Daniel0108> hey mythos
<mythos> hey daniel
<Daniel0108> ahh, endlich mal ein aktiver supporter hier im team :)
<mythos> nuja, bin supporter und entwickler ^^"
<Daniel0108> noch besser :)
<Daniel0108> mythos: was entwickelst du denn so? :)
<mythos> ein thinclient os
<mythos> basis ist ubuntu 10.10 derzeit
<Daniel0108> mythos: welche programmiersprachen kannst du?
<mythos> und auch 8.04
<mythos> äh, ein paar ^^"
<Daniel0108> hehe, so wie ich ^^
<Daniel0108> C/C++, python, Perl, PHP?
<Daniel0108> java?
<mythos> c/c++, java, cobol, .net(c#), php, derlei basic-dialekte
<mythos> an python und perl arbeite ich gerade, dass ich die auch noch gut beherrsche
<mythos> vor allem python... die neueren projekte sind ja fast nur noch python-projekte
<Daniel0108> okay, cool
<mythos> du bist noch schüler, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, nicht? =)
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, aber eher freiwillig, also keine schulpflicht mehr ^^
<mythos> freiwillig ist immer gut =3
<Daniel0108> ja :)
<mythos> dann hast ja noch sommerferien?
<Daniel0108> genau :)
<Daniel0108> aber, in meinen sommerferien arbeite ich ^^
<Daniel0108> ich hab nur am sonntag, also heute frei :p
<mythos> ._.
<Daniel0108> oh warte
<Daniel0108> es ist ja schon montag ^^
<mythos> was arbeitest denn?
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, ich arbeite für TouchLay, als Developer und TT builder :)
<mythos> TT?
<Daniel0108> mythos: wenn du dir touchlay.com ansiehst weißt du was ein TT ist :p
<mythos> kk ^^"
<mythos> moment
<mythos> btw, die seite skaliert ziemlich schlecht bei einem netbook ^^"
<mythos> hmm... brauch wohl jscript...
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, du musst manchmal scrollen, das ist leider so, aber es gibt eine mindestgröße ;)
<mythos> also ich kenne diese tische mit touchoberfläche vom ccc her
<mythos> habt ihr da auch einen projektor drunter gespannt?
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, aber unsere technik ist ein bisschen anders, besser als die bisherigen tische :p
<mythos> türlich ^^"
<Daniel0108> die, die es im moment gibt funktionieren mit schatten
<mythos> hab ja gar nichts anderes behauptet =D
<Daniel0108> der von TouchLay geht mit infrarot :p
<mythos> ah, ok
<mythos> weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wie die auf dem congress es gelöst hatten
<mythos> und? woran hakt es? =P
<mythos> sehe keine doku zur hw =/
<Daniel0108> es hakt im moment noch nirgendwo, da es noch keinen store gibt, wir haben aber schon einen an Wunschhaus verkauft :p
<Daniel0108> der wird gerade gebaut
<Daniel0108> ja, die doku muss erst aufgefüllt werden ;)
<mythos> ah, das kommt noch?
<Daniel0108> ja
<mythos> dachte, das wird geheim gehalten ^^
<Daniel0108> nein :)
<Daniel0108> die technik im moment schon ^^
<Daniel0108> den rest nicht
<mythos> wie viel kostet der tisch denn?
<Daniel0108> das kommt drauf an, aber es gibt im moment noch keine wirklichen preise ;)
<Daniel0108> es gibt auch billige, im 500€ bereich
<mythos> kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass 500€ auch nur irgendwelche kosten abdeckt ^^"
<Daniel0108> ^^
<Daniel0108> naja, du hast recht
<Daniel0108> :p
<mythos> also eine newcomer-firma
<mythos> nice nice =3
<Daniel0108> genau :)
<Daniel0108> mythos: aber wir haben dann noch ein 2. projekt, das heißt das TouchNet, ist *wirklich* noch neu und wir suchen noch developers :)
<Daniel0108> wird in PHP gecoded
<mythos> touchnet?
<mythos> worum geht es denn? ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, ein netzwerk, muss es aber noch von launchpad auf github verschieben (git ist einfach besser und github ist benutzerfreundlich): https://github.com/TouchLay/TouchNet
<mythos> yet anather social network?
<mythos> *another
<Daniel0108> mythos: nein, das ist eher sowas wie openID nur auf applications ausgelegt
<Daniel0108> und es ist mehr verbunden
<mythos> kann es mir kaum vorstellen ^^"
<mythos> wohl zu neu für mich =)
<Daniel0108> :)
<Daniel0108> das system ist wirklich sehr komplex, auch die passwortverschlüsselung und so
<mythos> passwortschverschlüsselung... nuja, kryptographie werdet ihr wohl kaum revolutionieren =D ... bleibt da nicht salting + sha1?
<Daniel0108> mythos: md5, sha1 + 4 fach salting + teilweise encryption (ziemlich kompliziert zu erklären)
<Daniel0108> wollen wir auch nicht
<Daniel0108> aber es sollte schon sicher sein
<mythos> nuja, das wird ja nicht alles sein und wofür ist die id denn gut? wofür muss sich eine applikation überhaupt authentifizieren?
<mythos> also bei euch
<mythos> bzw... was macht openid nicht
<Daniel0108> mythos: du kennst doch sicher google profile, oder? dort kann man sich bei google applications anmelden
<mythos> nope
<Daniel0108> hmm
<mythos> kenne ich nicht ^^
<Daniel0108> okay, das ist dann etwas schwer zu erklären ;)
<mythos> <-- meidet alles, was wie ein soziales netz riecht
<Daniel0108> aber damit kann man sich zb auch am TT einloggen
<Daniel0108> wirklich? wieso denn?
<mythos> ich kenne aber das prinzip von openid
<mythos> und das ist prinzipiell begrüßenswert, solange ich den authentifizierungsserver selbst betreibe
<Daniel0108> hehe
<Daniel0108> mythos: wieso meidest du denn social networks?
<mythos> alles pöse datensammler
<mythos> wenn es ein socialnetwork gibt, das wie jabbber bzw email konzipiert ist, dann habe ich kein problem, also ein social-network, das dezentral abläuft und dessen server ich selbst kontrolliere
<Daniel0108> mythos: oder ein netzwerk das open-source ist, wo du siehst das es keine daten sammelt :)
<Daniel0108> *, dass
<mythos> ein social-network, dass wie fb zentral gesteuert wird, ist prinzipbedingt ein ort, wo ich leuten vertrauen muss, den ich niemals vertrauen kann
<mythos> daniel, nein, nicht genug. es muss schon technische vorraussetzungen mitbringen, also dezentral sein, unbedingt
<mythos> *voraus
<Daniel0108> mythos: aber wie willst du sowas wie facebook dezentral machen?
<mythos> kein problem. email läuft auch dezentral ab
<mythos> jabber ebenso
<Daniel0108> das ist aber ein großer unterschied
<mythos> nope
<Daniel0108> außerdem gibt es trotzdem noch server wo die email addressen draufliegen ;)
<mythos> ich habe einen server, der eine spezifizierte sst für chat, id-abgabe, usw führt und der kann mit anderen kommunizieren
<mythos> wenn mir nun einer einen "freund" schickt, bekomm ich einfach eine adresse, von dem server, wo sein profil zu finden ist, plus einer zusätzlichen information... name zb
<mythos> und wusch, hab ich alles
<Daniel0108> hmm, ja, stimmt
<mythos> läuft nicht anders ab
<Daniel0108> mythos: mir ist es eigentlich egal wenn sie meine daten sammeln :P
<Daniel0108> 1. ich habe nichts zu verbergen
<mythos> und dann hat fb keine möglichkeit mehr, mich zu analysieren
<mythos> du hast!
<mythos> man hat immer
<Daniel0108> ja das schon
<Daniel0108> aber ich schreib das doch nicht auf fb xD
<mythos> es reicht schon, was die anderen schreiben und in welchem milieu du dich bewegst
<Daniel0108> ja, schon, aber ich schreibe fast garnichts auf facebook
<mythos> es geht ja gar nicht, dich richtig zu bewerten, sondern dich überhaupt bewerten zu können und dass diese bewertung zu einer gewissen wahrscheinlichkeit richtig ist
<Daniel0108> und auf twitter nur sachen, die mit meinen projekten zu tun haben
<Daniel0108> und dann kommt auch noch google dazu
<Daniel0108> google weiß viel zu viel
<mythos> fb weiß heutzutage mehr
<Daniel0108> denke ich nicht
<mythos> türlich wissen die mehr
<Daniel0108> google kann eigentlich... alle meine sms lesen, gespräche abhören, mein handy orten, usw :p
<Daniel0108> natürlich dürfen sie das nicht
<Daniel0108> könnten sie aber
<mythos> nuja, wenn du ein android mit einem google account nutzt, dann bist ja selbst schuld ^^"
<mythos> aber wir schweifen ab
<mythos> das projekt hast noch nicht hinreichend erklärt ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: jap, dann bin ich wohl selbst schuld ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: da gibts noch nicht so viel zu erklären :)
<Daniel0108> ich hätte ja auch gerne die freiheit und werde nicht gerne verfolgt, aber das kann man leider nicht ändern
<Daniel0108> :p
<Daniel0108> man kann es nur besser machen
<Daniel0108> aber ganz frei wird man nie werden
<mythos> inwiefern frei? ^^"
<Daniel0108> okay, das war das falsche wort :p
<Daniel0108> ich hab gemeint, das man das sowieso nicht ändern kann das deine daten gesammelt werden
<Daniel0108> man kann jedes handy orten, egal welches, btw.
<mythos> jup, kann man
<Daniel0108> mythos: worauf war das jetzt die antwort? :p
<mythos> aber das ist staatliche repression, wenn dies tatsächlich geschieht und da kann man sich wehren, wenn man politisch aktiv wird
<Daniel0108> ja schon, aber google darf dein handy ja auch nicht einfach so orten, und.. warum sollten sie das machen? :p
<mythos> "man kann nichts ändern"
<mythos> darauf ^^"
<Daniel0108> nicht genug
<Daniel0108> man kann nicht genug ändern
<mythos> hmm... ich höre da eine gewisse resignation heraus ^^"
<Daniel0108> hmm? :p
<Daniel0108> nein
<mythos> ich nutze kein socialnetwork, weil ich mir der gefahren bewusst bin... also zieht man da als mündiger souveräner bürger seine konsequenz und nutzt es nicht
<mythos> zumindest nicht in der form
<Daniel0108> mythos: okay, lass mich korrigieren: Man kann das nicht ohne einschränkungen ändern
<mythos> fb wird man nie ändern können, aber man kann alternativen schaffen
<Daniel0108> wenn man kein handy, kein internet, keinen fernseher usw hat kann dir auch nix passieren :p
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, aber zum beispiel diaspora, magst du das auch nicht?
<Daniel0108> das ist ja open source
<mythos> nuja, handys sind wirkliche gefährlich, da stimme ich mit dir überein
<Daniel0108> jap
<Daniel0108> internet auch, wenn man sich nicht schützt
<mythos> diaspora habe ich gehört, aber ich hatte noch nicht die gelegenheit, es mir genauer anzusehen
<Daniel0108> mythos: oder identi.ca
<Daniel0108> :p
<mythos> joah, was glaubst, was ich für einen aufwand betreibe, damit mein ff nicht zu viel von mir verrät
<Daniel0108> mythos: benutzt du tor? :p
<mythos> identi.ca höre ich auch immer wieder
<mythos> nein
<Daniel0108> wieso nicht? :p
<Daniel0108> zu langsam? ;)
<mythos> aber ich überlege einen knoten zu betreiben
<mythos> nein, ich sehe mich derzeit nicht dazu genötigt einen benutzen zu müssen
<mythos> ich habe aber alle meine hdds verschlüsselt, so paranoide bin ich also schon =P
<Daniel0108> achso
<Daniel0108> mythos: das habe ich auch
<Daniel0108> mythos: zumindest die, mit den privaten daten
<Daniel0108> die mit den programmen nicht wirklich
<mythos> muss jeder selbst wissen ^^
<Daniel0108> ja
<mythos> ich empfehle euch aber, dass eure seite zumindest bei einer breite von 1024 pixel richtig dargestellt wird
<mythos> derzeit muss ich die seite verkleinern, damit ich überhaupt alles sehe
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> mythos: obwohl wir Ubuntu Austria sind sind auch viele debian user hier ^^
<mythos> nice =3
<mythos> ich nutze debian auch sehr gerne
 * Daniel0108 ist auch ein debian user :p
<mythos> alle meine server sind debian-rechner
<Daniel0108> bin aber gerade auf meinem laptop auf ubuntu 11.04, wobei ich schon längere zeit vor habe es zu entfernen -.-
<Daniel0108> unity ist noch viel zu unstable
<mythos> joah ... unitiy
<mythos> ich habe da noch zeit, da ich 10.04 nutze
<mythos> mal gucken, wie es in zwei jahren aussieht =P
<Daniel0108> ja ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: warst du eigentlich am UDS?
<mythos> bis dahin wurde sicher schon gnome2-geforked, ist xfce der neue standard oder gnome3 oder unity bedienbar
<Daniel0108> mythos: gnome3 ist auch nicht soo gut :p
<mythos> i know
<mythos> hat aber noch zwei jahre zu reifen
<Daniel0108> ich mag gnome2 und xfce einfach lieber, weil ich da viel mehr ändern kann
<mythos> ich mag gnome2, weil ich da nicht viel einstellen muss...
<Daniel0108> muss man das bei Unity? :p
<mythos> mein pa ist mit gnome2 sehr zufrieden...
<mythos> nuja, es ist eine neue art der bedienung
<Daniel0108> ja, stimmt
<mythos> ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich das meinen eltern schmackhaft machen soll
<mythos> und windows-rechner möchte ich keinen warten müssen
<mythos> ich selbst, kann ja den wm austauschen, wie ich lustig bin...
<Daniel0108> meine nachbarn sind mit 11.04 sehr zufrieden, aber die haben sich vorher nicht mal gut mit windows ausgekannt ^^
<mythos> joah, da sehe ich auch das problem. jetzt bekommen sie wieder eine neue oberfläche
<mythos> das wird nicht sehr gut angenommen werden
<Daniel0108> mythos: ich besitze keinen windows rechner, obwohl einer triple boot: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Debian SID und Windows hat, aber aus einem bestimmten grund... C-control gibt keine linux treiber raus -.-
<mythos> c-control?
<Daniel0108> http://www.c-control.de/
<mythos> und ich habe auch diverse windowse, macs und linuxe in der vm
<mythos> brauch man ja gelegentlich mal
<Daniel0108> ja, aber wenn treiber net gehen hast du mit der vm pech :p
<Daniel0108> von apple hab ich garnichts ^^
<mythos> ach, dann kauft man sich halt einen µcontroller, der ein linux-brenntool hat =P
<Daniel0108> bei apple zahlt man nur dafür das bei ihren geräten ein abgebissener apfel drauf ist, für mehr nicht -.-
<mythos> ich musste einen mac aufsetzen, damit ich einen mac-port für ein projekt von mir anbieten konnte
<Daniel0108> mythos: ist der auch nicht so teuer? :p
<mythos> mac?
<mythos> ist eine vm und nicht registriert
<Daniel0108> mythos: µcontroller
<mythos> gezahlt hab ich für die lizenz auch nichts
<mythos> ich nutz das teil nicht, nur zum kompilieren ^^
<Daniel0108> lol warte mal :p
<Daniel0108> c-control ist doch ein µcontroller ^^
 * Daniel0108 ist schon müde ^^
<mythos> joah, der falsche dann
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, dann muss ich mir einen anderen kaufen ^^
<mythos> ^^"
<Daniel0108> egal, mein bro braucht den pc auch zum zocken (er spielt net viel aber gelegentlich und wine würde sich dafür net auszahlen ;))
<mythos> joah, ich will gar nicht deine beweggründe wissen, denn du wirst immer welche haben
<Daniel0108> :PP
<mythos> ^^"
<Daniel0108> mythos: wenn linux standard wäre, hätte ich keine ^^
<mythos> ist es doch ^^"
<Daniel0108> bei servern, ja
<mythos> ich hab nur linuxrechner
<Daniel0108> bei treibern, meistens nicht
<Daniel0108> ich meine, weltweit
<mythos> da ist also standard
<mythos> joah, was interessiert mich die welt
<Daniel0108> :p
<mythos> ^^"
<mythos> dass 90% der pcs mit windows rennen, ist ja bekannt
<mythos> ändern wir es stück für stück ab heute!
<Daniel0108> naja, wenn der weltweite standard für heim-pcs windows ist, schreiben die firmen nur treiber für windows (ja, ein paar geben auch linux versionen raus, aber nur nebenbei)
<mythos> :o
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, das ist ja mein ziel ;)
<Daniel0108> aber viele leute denken
<mythos> keine ahnung worauf du jetzt hinaus willst ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: das die meisten devices keine linux treiber haben ;)
<mythos> hmm... stimmt doch nicht
<mythos> vieles hat linux-treiber
<Daniel0108> ja schon
<Daniel0108> aber die werden nicht so gut unterstützt :p
<mythos> und wenn, gibt es meist ein device einer produktpalette, das einen hat und dann kauft man sich halt das
<Daniel0108> ja, da hast du auch recht
<mythos> nicht so gut... gar nicht
<Daniel0108> manche unterstützen sie halbwegs :p
<mythos> die meisten treiber sind reversed-engineerd, aber das macht auch nichts, solange sie funktionieren
<Daniel0108> da hast du recht
<mythos> ^^"
<mythos> nuja, man muss sich halt fragen, ob es einem der aufwand wert ist, linux zu benutzen...
<Daniel0108> ich wollte sagen... viele leute denken dass es einen haken geben muss bei linux.. da sie open source nicht verstehen... die denken: Sicher, mehr Performance, Gratis.. wie soll das gehen? :p
<mythos> einfach ist nicht mal das sterben =P
<Daniel0108> und dann denken sie
<Daniel0108> "wenn linux wirklich so gut wäre, würde es ja schon jeder benutzen"
<Daniel0108> nur das problem ist, dass das die meisten leute denken -.-
<mythos> nuja, die gnome und unity leute verhunzen uns das ja jetzt gerade
<Daniel0108> und nur wenige leute es zumindest ausprobieren
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, leider :/
<Daniel0108> es gab für gnome2 so ein design, dass genau so wie windows 7 aussieht, aber trotzdem noch ubuntu 10.04 ist :p
<Daniel0108> das ist gut für leute, die umsteigen
<mythos> wir hatten eine dodelsichere oberfläche, die wie windows zu benutzen war... hätten die sie leicht angepasst, dann wäre es immer noch eine gute, nutzbar de und nicht ein grund dafür, dass die leute scharenweise wechseln werden
<Daniel0108> stimmt
<mythos> die leute, die gnome3 entwickeln, nehmen da auf die missionare keine rücksicht ^^
<mythos> obwohl, in zwei jahren kann sich das blatt ja wieder gedreht haben
<mythos> bis dahin haben sie noch zeit...
<Daniel0108> ja, stimmt
<Daniel0108> oder.. wir ändern das :p
<mythos> dafür fehlen die ressourcen
<Daniel0108> neue debian-distro, laufend auf gnome2, gut für umsteiger ^^
<mythos> noch ein fork... nein, dann lieber gnome3
<Daniel0108> wieso kein fork?
<mythos> forks sollte man einfach vermeiden
<mythos> das splittet nur die verfügbaren ressourcen der entwickler
<Daniel0108> eher das gegenteil ;)
<Daniel0108> dadurch arbeiten andere an bestimmten forks weiter, am ende kann man die beiden projekte mergen :p
<mythos> nope... es ist ziemlich selten, dass ein fork sinn macht
<mythos> auch das ist nur zu einem gewissen teil wahr. ab einer gewissen komplexität ist ein merge kaum noch durchführbar
<mythos> dann sind das schlicht zwei projekte
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, stimmt auch wieder.. aber ein gutes beispiel für sinnvolle forks ist #minetest und #minetest-delta
<Daniel0108> die arbeiten jetzt zusammen
<Daniel0108> -delta war der fork
<mythos> dann hat man funktion a in projekt b und funktion c in projekt d ... beides suboptimal
<Daniel0108> mythos: bei minetest war das nicht so, wie gesagt.. nicht alle forks failen ;)
<mythos> nuja, ich meine jetzt politische forks aufgrund von unstimmigkeiten der entwickler über die weitere entwicklung eines projekts... kleine forks bzw forks mit dem hintergedanken, das in den upstream zu bekommen, sind ja sehr gut und werden auch per versionsverwaltung (zb git) gut unterstützt
<Daniel0108> genau das hab ich ja gemeint ^^
<Daniel0108> aber ja stimmt
<mythos> ja, dann meinen wir ja dasselbe =)
<Daniel0108> ein gnome2 fork wäre etwas anderes
<mythos> ein gnome2-fork wäre ein rohrkrepierer
<Daniel0108> dann.. nur gnome2, ohne fork? :p
<mythos> so wie auch der kde3-fork ein rohrkrepierer war
<Daniel0108> einfach gnome2 als standard DE
<mythos> gnome2 ist tot ^^"
<mythos> die hauptenwickler supporten es nicht mehr und träumen schon von gnome4
<mythos> man müsste gnome2 auf gtk3+ updaten... was nicht geschehen wird
<Daniel0108> um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin kein fan von so vielen neuen versionen
<mythos> versionen von?
<Daniel0108> mit ist lieber lange auf 2.x zu bleiben als bei jedem neuen design gleich auf eine neue version zu hüpfen
<mythos> nuja, da gnome auf gtk basiert, wird da die aktuellste version genutzt. und die updaten ja nicht sprunghaft... das läuft ja über mehrere jahre
<Daniel0108> ja das schon
<Daniel0108> aber wenn sie jetzt schon gnome4 planen wo gnome3 noch nicht mal fertig ist ^^
<mythos> zb citrix hat jetzt ihren terminalserver-client von motif(!) auf gtk2+ upgedatet
<mythos> motif!
<mythos> irgendwann muss halt mal was neues her ^^
<Daniel0108> außerdem wäre es mir lieber gewesen gnome2 einfach zu updaten und nicht ein komplett neues design und so zu machen und dann 3 zu releasen :/
<mythos> joah, man hat ihnen ja gesagt, sie sollen nicht die fehler von kde4 wiederholen... haben einfach nicht gehört ^^"
<mythos> und ich persönlich finde kde nach wie vor schrecklich
<Daniel0108> ich auch ^^
<mythos> ich werde einfach nicht warm mit der de ^^
<Daniel0108> gnome ist aber wirklich viel besser als kde ^^
<mythos> es ist zumindest gut genug ^^
<mythos> bzw gnome2 war gut genug
<Daniel0108> es gibt im moment eigentlich keine bessere DE als gnome :p
<mythos> frag die kde-leute ^^
<mythos> die zerreißen dich in der luft ^^"
<Daniel0108> lieber nicht ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: ich muss mir irgendetwas für diese community einfallen lassen ;)
<mythos> inwiefern?
<mythos> derzeit ist sie ja nicht existent
<Daniel0108> eine website, approved members und normale members, approved bekommen halt spezielle sachen wie eine email addresse und so
<mythos> bzw mehr ein gedanke als realität
<Daniel0108> mythos: es sind schon leute hier und die community ist offiziell, wir brauchen nur eine website oder so...
<Daniel0108> und mehr leute die mithelfen
<Daniel0108> ich schaff das nicht alles alleine
<mythos> eine webseite allein wird a nicht reichen. da wird viel engagement nötig werden
<mythos> dass du das alleine nicht schaffst, glaube ich dir sofort =)
<Daniel0108> mythos: wie soll das auch einer alleine schaffen? ^^ da brauchen wir schon mehr leute die mithelfen
<mythos> vor jahren hätte ich noch gesagt, dass die at-loco mehr mit der de also ubuntuusers kooperieren sollte
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> mythos: wieso *hätte*?
<mythos> nuja, damals gab es eine aktive at-loco
<mythos> jetzt ist ja eigentlich nichts mehr davon übrig ^^
<mythos> nuja... aktiv... zumindest vorhanden...
<mythos> aber, wenn ich die at-loco zu führen hätte, würde ich aktiv den kontakt mit einer größeren deutschsprachigen community suchen
<Daniel0108> mythos: du kannst aber gerne der co-leiter oder so sein :)
<mythos> hmm...
<mythos> das angebot kommt zu plötzlich ^^
<mythos> muss ich mir überlegen
<Daniel0108> mythos: okay, bitte tu das :) Ich hätte echt gerne eine aktive österreichische Ubuntu community :)
<mythos> ich bin derzeit eigentlich schon mit einer aktiven deutschsprachigen community zufrieden
<mythos> und sehe eine weitere zersplitterung ziemlich skeptisch
<mythos> aber die frage ist ja, was du von der community erwartest... hast du eine gewisse vorstellung, wie das ablaufen soll?
<mythos> ui cool... mit ubuntu.at kommt man direkt auf ubuntuusers.de
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, also ich hätte mir schon auch gedacht das wir treffen oder so machen, ich hab auch versucht mit der inoffiziellen Ubuntu Austria gruppe in kontakt zu treten, hat aber nicht ganz geklappt
<mythos> also sollte das gespräch ziemlich einfach zustande kommen mit denen
<mythos> hat sich butterfly quergestellt?
<mythos> die dame hatte ja mehr kommerzielle interessen
<Daniel0108> ja, hab ich auch schon gemerkt ^^
<mythos> sie hat durch das loco versucht, ihren shop zu pushen
<mythos> ist ja nichts illegitimes, aber primär sollte das nicht im vordergrund stehen
<mythos> also stichwort treffen: das würde ich nicht versuchen
<mythos> dafür ist die "community" schlicht zu klein
<mythos> max. ein treffen im jahr
<Daniel0108> hmm ok
<mythos> und das unter dem vorwand eines generellen technik-zentrischen themas...
<Daniel0108> dann weiß ich selbst nicht was wir damit machen sollen ^^
<mythos> joah, dito
<mythos> man kann eigentlich nur de de-loco generell unterstützen, bzw in wien einen anlaufpunkt schaffen
